# monster 300zx plz help



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2008)

okay i have a 93 zx i want to buid the fastes zx i cani need help 
any tips please share with me i want it to be indestructable block, sleeves, crank blue print, rods pistons, valves, springs, cam, turbo, intake and exhaust, please help me 
im serios about this project


----------

